# Jobseekers Benefit - partners earnings



## Lan (30 Jun 2008)

My partner has just been made redundant and intends to apply for job seekers allowance until her gets a job. One thing he noticed on the form was to bring a payslip from his spouse/partner. Seeing as we own our home jointly I'm sure we would be classed as living together as married. Will my earnings affect his allowance? My earnings are quite good but I will be paying our mortgage from that along with both our loans & bills so there'll be very little left. 
I'm not sure how it works so any advice is appreciated?


----------



## gipimann (30 Jun 2008)

If your partner qualifies for Jobseeker's Benefit  which is PRSI contribution based, there's no means test so your income won't affect his entitlements.

If he doesn't qualify for JB, information on the means test for Jobseeker's Allowance can be found  here


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Jun 2008)

I can only assume that the reason he was asked for proof of partners earnings was to assertain if a payment for a Qualified adult or children would be due to him in addition to his own payment. 
If he has sufficient PRSI paid and satisfies the other conditions (re available for work etc.)he would be entitled to the full rate of Jobseekers Benefit for himself


----------



## ClubMan (30 Jun 2008)

Black Sheep said:


> I can only assume that the reason he was asked for proof of partners earnings was to assertain if a payment for a Qualified adult or children would be due to him in addition to his own payment.


I would imagine so too.


----------



## Lan (1 Jul 2008)

Thanks for that, its put my mind at ease.


----------

